# Free Text Messaging and Calling Apps for iPhone my experience



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

I tried out a few free text messaging and free calling VOIP apps, to see how well they work here in Toronto. I like to share my findings. 
All apps works under 3G (preferred for stability than Edge) and wifi. I use the original IP2G and the IP4 (latest), I suppose 3G/3GS should exhibit the same functionality.


Texting apps:

What'sApp $1
All text and photo messaging between users are free no matter where they are around the world, cost a buck to buy but worth it. Finds your contact list for members who has WhatsApp, your phone number is your ID no need to login, register once through SMS on setup.
Sleeps and works in the background just like the text function on the iPhone. Photo messaging can be seen between users. No ads. Very well done and works good.


TextNow (needs an US itunes account)
It works, gets a USA phone number, but long distance text rate in Canada especially for the replier. The number is generated from an US area code you provide during initial setup. If you don't like the number, you can change it once.
I was attracted by the call forwarding function, calls to the TN number then forward to any other number for voice calls, but it limits to user credits of 200minutes by going through hoops of downloads, making it totally useless for me. Bad bad bad!
Very pretty interface, wall paper, emoticons, colours etc.
There is also an email provided for text to email and vice versa, very handy.

TextFree with voice (needs US itunes account)
Text between US, Canada and a limited list internationally all free.
Also gives you a free USA phone number, which can also receive voice calls! Choose from a list of numbers generated by a US postal code, great setup with verification by email, very simple setup. I select my preferred number by throwing different US postal codes.
Love the landscape keyboard. TF seems to have a more solid stable server, incoming calls takes a few more seconds to connect after accepting call.
Email to text as well, with email address included same as above TN.
Very useful, very good. Recommended.


TextPlus4
Wonderfully working here, beats all others by the reply function.
When receiving your text the recipient gets it under a 60611 number plus your name, simply click reply to it (just like normal). It's a normal local text (not long distance or surcharged) for the replier in Canada (I use Fido), but was assured the same for other cell providers.
No need the CAN phone number which people in reviews complain about. Any other person can text you, detail instructions on the web site, need to go through 2 steps to locate you.
Picture messaging gets a link in text to view in browser.
Somehow this app may draw more battery juice (from reviews), but I cannot conclude this finding. You can always turn it off in the dock though (IP4). Highly recommended.


HeyWire
It is incredible, wonderfully working text free around the world.
Cons: Limit in Western Europe for the time being, the web site notes that they are working on expansion.
No Switzerland, France, Greece AFAIK. I texted to Asia and Africa, all works. See more on developer's web site, full of information.
Gets random assigned USA number, people around the world can reply to. Highly recommended if friends and family overseas are on the list, they do not need to have HW.

All those above text apps can add a signature telling the recipient whom the txt is from, you can add your local phone number to the sig.
I do not mind the ads for the above free apps.


Calliing VOIP apps:

Skype
Works well to call any Skype member anywhere in the world through the computer or mobile device, but each party needs to DL the app, register and accept.
Can receive calls when logged in or app running (IP4 background), can text/chat between users as well.
I find Skype limiting.


Nettalk
Quite a wonderful app, calls anyone even land line in Canada and US. Out going calls only.
Cons: No caller ID (some calls will not work)
Pros: Can record conversation!


Tango
Just like FaceTime but can also connects by 3G. Using cellular data adds convenience, but in the real world 3G is sporadic. Calls take a while to connect and drops left, right and center. I guess there's a reason FT only supports wifi. I have yet to try Tango while driving, perhaps 3G is more stable on the highway?


Viber
Wonderful app finds your contacts who have Viber installed, between Viber calling is free and limitless any where around the world, WORKS JUST LIKE A REGULAR PHONE there is no need to run the app, it sleeps in the background. Just activate once during installation, uses your phone number. In and out going calls. Well done. BEST FREE!

It was a fun experiment, please post your thoughts. Let's share.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

_


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Anybody know how to text the Philippines for free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

_


----------



## Viber (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello,
This is a member of the Viber Development Team! 
Thank you for putting Viber on your list. we are very happy that so many people worldwide are interested in our application.

I would just like to add that Viber will soon be available also on other devices, and not only iPhone. the next one is Android, and it will happen in February-March.
vancouverdave - Viber will also allow to send Text Messages very soon (and this means, of course, text messages all across the world)

If you have any question about Viber - please feel free to ask.

Thank you, and Happy New Year!
the Viber Team.


----------

